# New hunter needs a partner and teacher



## annadilling (Oct 4, 2011)

I am a new hunter (female) and need to badly find a expierenced partner who can help me learn more. I have my licence and took the hunters safty cource the day I turned 18 (I'm going on 20 in November). I have the cloths and a 12 guage mossberg and I want to hunt badly but dont know how to find a partner and none of my family likes hunting lol. Thanks for listening !
I live in Laurinburg NC....if anyone if near by please contact me !!
I wrote a longer post a few days ago but somehow dispeared...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You will have better luck posting your request on a North/South Carolina forum than one that is 1600 mile away from where you live.


----------



## annadilling (Oct 4, 2011)

Ow ok thanks !


----------

